

Show HN: CALX, a tactile, gestural RPN calculator for iOS - melloclello
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/calx-stack-calculator/id928929230

======
melloclello
Shameless repost since my earlier post sank like a stone.

There's also a promo site[1] that explains a little more about CALX if
anybody's interested, also by all means please let me know if you'd like a
promo code :)

[1] [http://protonome.com/apps/calx/](http://protonome.com/apps/calx/)

